# R5 User manuals are up....



## wockawocka (Jul 24, 2020)

Except for the English one, 938 pages long too. Hubba









Canon EOS R5 User Manual


This blog about all camera manual guide pdf free download




www.cameramanualpdf.com


----------



## john1970 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hopefully the English version is soon to be posted. I always like to browse the manuals prior to receiving the camera.


----------



## JoTomOz (Jul 25, 2020)

Based on some google translate-ing, the focal length of fully manual lenses can be entered manually for IBIS purposes. there was some concern in Fred Miranda forums that this wasn’t going to be possible for the R6 for some reason. 

Also looks like speedlite AF assist beams can be used (don’t think this was possible for the Eos R).


----------



## JoTomOz (Jul 25, 2020)

... and there is a list of which EF lenses are supported for 12 FPS continuous shooting. Do the 1d cameras have a list like this? Some oldies like the 135mm f/2 aren’t on the list.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 25, 2020)

JoTomOz said:


> ... and there is a list of which EF lenses are supported for 12 FPS continuous shooting. Do the 1d cameras have a list like this? Some oldies like the 135mm f/2 aren’t on the list.


I watched a video yesterday of continuous shooting on the R5 of what looked like the 135mm f/2. I was surprised at how slow it was. Definitely nowhere near 12fps (more like 2fps). Why is that? Does it have something to do with old AF motors or something?


----------



## JoTomOz (Jul 25, 2020)

Such a slow process with g translate, should try and break up the PDF and upload sections. So I think it Looks like there are 2 different high speed continuous shooting modes. The “+” mode does 12 FPS but only some EF lenses are supported (so bad news for third party I am guessing?). Otherwise, the other mode does 6 FPS (fully mechanical) and 8fps (electronic first curtain). 

The 12 FPS also come with a bunch of conditions/ factors, like battery level (over 60%), temp, over 1/1000th sec and more.

The Eos R manual came out for all to see basically when it was announced and available for preorder. It made me a bit cautious that the same was not the case for the RF.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 25, 2020)

It is really annoying how tight-fisted they're being about everything regarding these releases. I could be using this wait time to get familiar with the functions of this camera if the manual was readily available, but for some reason they've enjoyed dragging this out for as long as possible at a time when good news is such a scarce commodity.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 25, 2020)

JoTomOz said:


> Such a slow process with g translate, should try and break up the PDF and upload sections. So I think it Looks like there are 2 different high speed continuous shooting modes. The “+” mode does 12 FPS but only some EF lenses are supported (so bad news for third party I am guessing?). Otherwise, the other mode does 6 FPS (fully mechanical) and 8fps (electronic first curtain).
> 
> *The 12 FPS also come with a bunch of conditions/ factors, like battery level (over 60%), temp, over 1/1000th sec and more.*
> 
> The Eos R manual came out for all to see basically when it was announced and available for preorder. It made me a bit cautious that the same was not the case for the RF.



does that mean that if battery level drops below 60%, R5 will “slowdown“ to 6FPS instead?
and if my shutter speed is slower than 1/1000s, then....?


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 25, 2020)

Lotta asterisks with this camera. Going to be an expensive purchase if I need to replace the 70-200 II!


----------



## Kit. (Jul 25, 2020)

One of the warnings translated from Russian: "It is forbidden to look at the screen or through the viewfinder for a long time. It may cause the same symptoms as motion sickness. If it happens, stop using the device immediately and get some rest"


Spoiler: (the original text)



Запрещается долго смотреть на экран или через видоискатель.Это может вызвать такие же симптомы, как при укачивании. В таком случае немедленно прекратите эксплуатацию изделия и, прежде чем возобновить ее, отдохните некоторое время.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 25, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> Lotta asterisks with this camera. Going to be an expensive purchase if I need to replace the 70-200 II!


Since the 70-200 III is included, I'm almost entirely confident that includes the 70-200 II. They're functionally the exact same lens, and even the old 600 II is included in the list, so I highly doubt it was anything to do with new tech, but instead just that the III is the newest 70-200.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 25, 2020)

Kit. said:


> One of the warnings translated from Russian: "It is forbidden to look at the screen or through the viewfinder for a long time. It may cause the same symptoms as motion sickness. If it happens, stop using the device immediately and get some rest"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (the original text)
> ...


Or, take a Dramamine, and continue shooting.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 25, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Since the 70-200 III is included, I'm almost entirely confident that includes the 70-200 II. They're functionally the exact same lens, and even the old 600 II is included in the list, so I highly doubt it was anything to do with new tech, but instead just that the III is the newest 70-200.



That's a $2699 assumption, though. You could also say that given how few upgrades the III had over the II, maybe it really just was a quiet update to increase compatibility with the R series as they knew the II wouldn't work as well.

I haven't been planning on moving any of my EF lenses to RF, and instead add new focal lengths I don't have in my kit first. (100-500, eventually a UWA zoom) and then slowly re-buy as prices fall. Given the resale on a 70-200 II is like $800, that's a huge difference for very little added functionality.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 26, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> That's a $2699 assumption, though. You could also say that given how few upgrades the III had over the II, maybe it really just was a quiet update to increase compatibility with the R series as they knew the II wouldn't work as well.
> 
> I haven't been planning on moving any of my EF lenses to RF, and instead add new focal lengths I don't have in my kit first. (100-500, eventually a UWA zoom) and then slowly re-buy as prices fall. Given the resale on a 70-200 II is like $800, that's a huge difference for very little added functionality.


The 70-200 II is on the list for both 12 and 20 fps. So is the 135/2 that someone mentioned earlier.





__





【ミラーレスカメラ】EOS R5 高速連続撮影時に最高速度で撮影するための条件は？







translate.google.com


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 26, 2020)

JoTomOz said:


> Such a slow process with g translate, should try and break up the PDF and upload sections. So I think it Looks like there are 2 different high speed continuous shooting modes. The “+” mode does 12 FPS but only some EF lenses are supported (so bad news for third party I am guessing?). Otherwise, the other mode does 6 FPS (fully mechanical) and 8fps (electronic first curtain).
> 
> The 12 FPS also come with a bunch of conditions/ factors, like battery level (over 60%), temp, over 1/1000th sec and more.
> 
> The Eos R manual came out for all to see basically when it was announced and available for preorder. It made me a bit cautious that the same was not the case for the RF.



The 2 'fast' shooting modes, Hi and Hi+, each have 3 modes:

Hi+

'Green', 12fps: Enough battery left, high enough shutter speed, no wifi, no anti-flicker, small f-stop with compatible lenses
'White', 9fps
'Blinking', 7fps
Hi, EFCS

'Green', 8fps
'White', 6fps
'Blinking', 5fps
The manual says it will drop down in speed depending on battery life, shutter speed, AF mode, ambient temperature, anti-flicker, ambient light, use of flash, shutter speed and aperture.

In various interviews over the past years Canon has implied that the limiting factor in the lens is the speed of the apterture blades. If you shoot stopped down the camera will open up the aperture between each shot to do AF. 

Here is a screenshot of the manual encrypted in Dutch:


----------



## Viggo (Jul 26, 2020)

Thank you so much for posting, ive been dying to dive into it


----------



## vjlex (Jul 26, 2020)

HenryL said:


> The 70-200 II is on the list for both 12 and 20 fps. So is the 135/2 that someone mentioned earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was probably my earlier post referring to the 135mm. I watched it again and it turns out it was an old version of the 24-105mm, not the 135mm. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 26, 2020)

I have a bunch of lenses, including the Canon EF 70-300mm L (USM IS) and the Canon EF 100mm L f/2.8 macro IS USM. 

I'm somewhat surprised to see both of these in the 1st list (12fps w mechanical shutter) , but NOT in the 2nd list.. because in the 2nd list (20fps w electronic shutter), because:
1) the 70-300mm II (nano) USM and the 70-300mm DO show up in the 2nd list
(and the 100-400mm L v1 is in the 2nd list, but not in the first, but the 100-400mm L v2 is in the 1st list but not the second)
2) the older 100mm f/2.8 macro USM (non L) is also in the 2nd list, but not in the first

This leads me to wonder whether there is a 'lost in translation' aspect to the google (Chrome) translations of the following parts: 
"A lens that does not easily reduce continuous shooting speeds up to approx. 20 shots/sec.
The following is a list of lenses with a maximum continuous shooting speed of approx. 20 fps that is unlikely to slow down (as of July 2020)."

Hmmmm... I won't necessarily need >12fps that often, and I expect to rely on mechanical shutter more than electronic, but still....

If anyone can shed some more light on this (now or in the future) - I would be VERY keen to hear....

PJ


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 26, 2020)

12 FPS mode is available for compatible RF and EF lenses shooting wide open only. example rf 70-200/2.8 @ F2.8 - supported @ 12 FPS, @F4.0 - unsupported at @ 12 FPS
1/1000s shutter speed limit ( in my understanding, so far): example: 1/2000s - supported @12FPS, 1/500s - unsupported @ 12FPS

p.s. EF 400/2.8 IS II L - unsupported @12 FPS - a what? 

I am on the market (Australia) for a nice 400/2.8 II.. I have literary nearly fell of a highchair reading this.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 26, 2020)

The hi-speed fps given by Canon has always been ”in optimal conditions only” (eg. battery full, no anti-flicker, fast shutter speed, max aperture, etc.) Seems they’re now just quantifying more precisely what you should expect in various non-optimal circumstances.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 26, 2020)

HenryL said:


> The 70-200 II is on the list for both 12 and 20 fps. So is the 135/2 that someone mentioned earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could have sworn I didn’t see it on the Italian manual I (Attempted to) read. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm going to take a look at the Finnish manual (I'm a native speaker). If anyone has questions or is confused by some machine-translated parts, feel free to ask!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 26, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Here is a screenshot of the manual encrypted in Dutch:



"Encrypted" is about the right word for it.  I'm going to have to wait for the one encrypted in English. (English, too, is a code inscrutable to non-speakers, it's just one known by a lot more people.)


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 26, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> The hi-speed fps given by Canon has always been ”in optimal conditions only” (eg. battery full, no anti-flicker, fast shutter speed, max aperture, etc.) Seems they’re now just quantifying more precisely what you should expect in various non-optimal circumstances.


Yeah, it says this in all the manuals I just browsed through. I do believe this camera will be very sensitive to battery life, though. I personally want to be able to manually turn off IBIS and just use lens IS...but it appears that feature may not be available either - this could be a huge problem. Oh, and apparently IS is always engaged when the camera is on? Need to get this camera in my hands and find out what the truth is.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 26, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> Yeah, it says this in all the manuals I just browsed through. I do believe this camera will be very sensitive to battery life, though. I personally want to be able to manually turn off IBIS and just use lens IS...but it appears that feature may not be available either - this could be a huge problem. Oh, and apparently IS is always engaged when the camera is on? Need to get this camera in my hands and find out what the truth is.



No need to — IBIS and IS go on and off together, no exceptions. And they stay on while the camera is powered. R users are already familiar with this as IS runs full time. Turning the camera off and on as you lower and raise the camera will become second nature after a while.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 27, 2020)

Interesting to note, looking at full specs, 14-bit is limited to 8 FPS, above that goes to 13-bit, and I believe it's safe to assume silent shooting is 12-bit. It says, when setting the camera to "high+" it is immediately 13-bit.

Not a real issue above ISO 100, since I'm sure the dynamic range very quickly falls below the limit of 13-bit around ISO 800 like most cameras, and then even faster falls below 12-bit. I don't see that as an issue to me as most of my action where I'd need 12 FPS is around or above ISO 800, but I'll probably just default to 8 FPS for general shooting, and switch to high+ if the action warrants it. 8 FPS is still faster than the 5D mark IV, so that's a plus to me, and I surely can't complain about having the option to do 12 or 20 fps. 

Also, anti-flicker is limited to 6.2 fps, which isn't far off the 5D Mark IV's 6.6 fps with anti-flicker, so this will also probably be another setting I'm more intentional with as well. This on its own probably means I'll still use my 1DX2 as a primary camera for night sports, since it can anti-flicker at 10-ish fps, and 10 fps is kinda my floor for sports. 

Overall though this has all solidified my choice to replace my 5D mark III with the R5, since even in worst conditions it's a far improvement in all fields over my 5D mark III. 

That said, I do hope that the EOS-R1 they eventually release can match 14-bit at 16 FPS. I also hope an R1 has the shutter timing fine-tuning that the A9II has, so that it could anti-flicker at 20 fps, which would be totally killer. If Canon could add shutter timing fine-tuning to the R5 in a firmware update at some point, that would also make me super, super happy.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 27, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> The hi-speed fps given by Canon has always been ”in optimal conditions only” (eg. battery full, no anti-flicker, fast shutter speed, max aperture, etc.) Seems they’re now just quantifying more precisely what you should expect in various non-optimal circumstances.


Yeah. What’s up with the EF400/2.8 II being unsupported @12 FPS though? is a very fast focusing lens.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 27, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> No need to — IBIS and IS go on and off together, no exceptions. And they stay on while the camera is powered. R users are already familiar with this as IS runs full time. Turning the camera off and on as you lower and raise the camera will become second nature after a while.


++++ Turning the camera off and on as you lower and raise the camera will become second nature after a while.

Not looking forward to it. At all. I switch my 5D4s off never. I remove batteries for a recharge.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Yeah. What’s up with the EF400/2.8 II being unsupported @12 FPS though? is a very fast focusing lens.



The aperture motor is likely underpowered. One of the many asterisks with high fps shooting is that some lenses need to be wide open.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> ++++ Turning the camera off and on as you lower and raise the camera will become second nature after a while.
> 
> Not looking forward to it. At all. I switch my 5D4s off never. I remove batteries for a recharge.



I don't turn my RP off either and I still get well over 1000 pictures in 4 hours when using an IS lens. But when going out to shoot I do bring 3 spare batteries.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 27, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> The aperture motor is likely underpowered. One of the many asterisks *with high fps shooting is that some lenses need to be wide open*.


I read it: all compatible lenses have to be used wide open in order to unlock the 12 FPS shooting


koenkooi said:


> I don't turn my RP off either and I still get well over 1000 pictures in 4 hours when using an IS lens. But when going out to shoot I do bring 3 spare batteries.


pheeeew... thank you. Not looking forward to flicking on and of a pair of cameras like hundred times during the day. Thought that some pros would be definitely unhappy.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> I read it: all lenses have to be
> 
> pheeeew... thank you. Not looking forward to flicking on and of a pair of cameras like hundred times during the day. Thought that some pros would be definitely unhappy.



I do have it set to auto-off after a minute, so the "press button while raising it up" is a good habit to develop either way.


----------



## Staz (Jul 27, 2020)

I've cancelled my R5 pre order. Too much ambiguity around how my EF 600 f4 mk 2 will perform with the mk 3 EF extenders atm. I've no concerns about the bare lens but the 1.4x is a permanent fixture on it plus EVF lag. The Northrups test of it using a mk1 500mm f4 plus 2x extender (not sure which mark of extender) just muddies the water as it's an unsupported lens plus a TC of unknown age. They also didn't realise you can move the eye autofocus with the toggle controller so it makes me wonder if they've read the manual


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> ++++ Turning the camera off and on as you lower and raise the camera will become second nature after a while.
> 
> Not looking forward to it. At all. I switch my 5D4s off never. I remove batteries for a recharge.



Initially I didn't do it to save battery life, I did it out of OCD that the camera was obviously still "running" when I held it to my side between shots. So it's more like turning off the water faucet while you're brushing your teeth – not necessary but feels like the right thing to do


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 27, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I do have it set to auto-off after a minute, so the "press button while raising it up" is a good habit to develop either way.



That works as long as you don't need more than a minute to find and/or set up your shot while using the EVF – might be more of a landscape shooter thing. I got tired of the EVF shutting off while I was looking through it because I hadn't pressed a button in 60 seconds.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 27, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> That works as long as you don't need more than a minute to find and/or set up your shot while using the EVF – might be more of a landscape shooter thing. I got tired of the EVF shutting off while I was looking through it because I hadn't pressed a button in 60 seconds.



If you're consistent about having the camera off whenever you don't actually have it up to your face, you can disable the timed shutoff.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 27, 2020)

Staz said:


> I've cancelled my R5 pre order. Too much ambiguity around how my EF 600 f4 mk 2 will perform with the mk 3 EF extenders atm. I've no concerns about the bare lens but the 1.4x is a permanent fixture on it plus EVF lag. The Northrups test of it using a mk1 500mm f4 plus 2x extender (not sure which mark of extender) just muddies the water as it's an unsupported lens plus a TC of unknown age. They also didn't realise you can move the eye autofocus with the toggle controller so it makes me wonder if they've read the manual


I thought their video was awful , they contradict each other , neither of them panned the birds properly , it was like they wanted to find faults .


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If you're consistent about having the camera off whenever you don't actually have it up to your face, you can disable the timed shutoff.


This would be easier to remember to do if Canon put the on/off switch on the right side by the shutter, like Nikon, Sony, Panasonic...
Then it becomes simple muscle memory.
I know there are fans of both placement, this just happens to be something that I prefer to do one handed.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If you're consistent about having the camera off whenever you don't actually have it up to your face, you can disable the timed shutoff.



I have everything under Power Saving set to 5 minutes, which seems to work for me. I was responding to the person proposing the 1 minute auto shutoff as a solution to not having to do it manually — that might work for a lot of shooters, but not all.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 27, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> This would be easier to remember to do if Canon put the on/off switch on the right side by the shutter, like Nikon, Sony, Panasonic...
> Then it becomes simple muscle memory.
> I know there are fans of both placement, this just happens to be something that I prefer to do one handed.



THat's probably going to be my major adaptation to this camera. My Canons (thus far) all have the switch on the right hand side, and nothing whatsoever on the left. It seems to me to be a better idea to put less-frequently used stuff on the left. Of course they might well think they are doing exactly that, expecting people to leave their cameras on--which was probably a good idea for SLRs, but it's less so for mirrorless.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 27, 2020)

At the office with the EOS R, I've never had any issue with battery life by switching batteries in downtime after every shoot, it just becomes second nature to swap the batteries when I download the cards. That said, I already ordered two extra LP-E6NH batteries, and will probably get two more. I'd much rather have full performance and the most natural shooting conditions than get frustrated by the camera or have it get in the way of something. Depending on how bad it gets, I may pick up a battery grip, but I'd rather have the smaller size and just stay on top of swapping.

On top of that, with the R5 taking powerbank charging, I already have a power delivery charging bank that works for laptops, so I'm sure that'll work with the R5 and let me top off the camera while in the car between assignments or during halftime at a sports event if I had to.

It's an unfortunate compromise though, I barely have to change my 1DX2 battery in a week of shooting, and my 5D3 shoots so few frames as a secondary camera that I only change that battery like once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 27, 2020)

Can anyone tell if the instruction manual discusses the ability to register a certain AF point to be able to recall it quickly with a button press? I relied on this a lot on my 5D4, and I fear the feature has gone by the wayside with mirrorless cameras. The manual usually talks about it in the custom functions section, and I don't see any of the traditional symbols associated with this feature when I look through these foreign language R5 manuals.


----------



## Staz (Jul 27, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> I thought their video was awful , they contradict each other , neither of them panned the birds properly , it was like they wanted to find faults .


Totally agree Richard. They didn't give the camera a fighting chance to show what it can do. A non supported lens and a 2x extender. They do claim they had the same problem with an RF lens too but didn't include footage to support this and they've not got an RF tele zoom or prime. My decision was influenced by Canon's inability to answer basic questions on lenses and EVF performance despite 3 attempts by me to get answers. They even claim they don't put the manuals out online until the product shipping date. From memory every other camera including the 1DXmk3 you could download the manual prior to shipping release. I'm frustrated by Canon on this one.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 27, 2020)

Staz said:


> Totally agree Richard. They didn't give the camera a fighting chance to show what it can do. A non supported lens and a 2x extender. They do claim they had the same problem with an RF lens too but didn't include footage to support this and they've not got an RF tele zoom or prime. My decision was influenced by Canon's inability to answer basic questions on lenses and EVF performance despite 3 attempts by me to get answers. They even claim they don't put the manuals out online until the product shipping date. From memory every other camera including the 1DXmk3 you could download the manual prior to shipping release. I'm frustrated by Canon on this one.


My guess is the manual will be live in English either Tuesday or Wednesday , they have already released it in every other language , so there is not much point not letting it being published on line , the cameras are being delivered to the public on Thursday


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 28, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Initially I didn't do it to save battery life, I did it out of OCD that the camera was obviously still "running" when I held it to my side between shots. So it's more like turning off the water faucet while you're brushing your teeth – not necessary but *feels like the right thing to do*


It is not if you are running and gunning with a pair or cameras and use them intermittently for like 9 Hours Long gig. That’s a nightmare scenario.

*P.S. a 4-battery grip for R5 anyone? Like make it a man size... *


----------

